# Watch Press Tool



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got a collection of watches that I've picked up at boot sales and the like, replaced the batteries OK but the case backs need a press to refit them. :lookaround:

As we are in a recession and I'm not a professional where would be the best place to get a suitable press, and the best type for the money??

Many thanks in anticipation.

regards

beach bum


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

beach bum said:


> I've got a collection of watches that I've picked up at boot sales and the like, replaced the batteries OK but the case backs need a press to refit them. :lookaround:
> 
> As we are in a recession and I'm not a professional where would be the best place to get a suitable press, and the best type for the money??
> 
> ...


You can get a watch press that sits on a base via ebay for around Â£11, it'll probably take 2 to 3 weeks to arrive from the far east. There are slightly cheaper hand held versions available, but I think the ones that sit on a base are more stable and therefore easier to use


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

If you're going to buy from eBay, I'd add that, from my experience, it may be better to avoid the open-side type (like this) and go for one with a closed-square arrangement on the frame (like this one)

The closed ones are a little more expensive, but the first type can flex if you've got a particularly stubborn case.

There's a chap who sells them at the watch fair (Birmingham, 30/10) for about the same money, so if you can wait until then, it may save you a little on postage and you can take a look before handing over cash

Richard


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Richard

Would a set of dies and a decent Engineers Bench Vice do just as well? Something else to look out for in Birmingham - see you there?

John


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

JWL940 said:


> Richard
> 
> Would a set of dies and a decent Engineers Bench Vice do just as well? Something else to look out for in Birmingham - see you there?
> 
> John


Potentially, but it would be easy to put too much force into the watch using the long lever on a vice, but the forces are parallel, so as long as you're careful it should work OK. Given the low cost of the proper tool, you may want to ask if it's worth compromising?

Anyway, I'll be in Brum, so if you're going to be there too, let's have a coffee and debate it properly


----------

